# What is your firework name?



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm a Sonic Meteorite


----------



## gail1 (Nov 5, 2014)

orange kaboom


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2014)

gail1 said:


> orange kaboom



That doesn't surprise me


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 5, 2014)

Atomic Cosmic...I like it, although I already have my very own firework, I'm a Catherine wheel


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 5, 2014)

Sonic Burst apparently. Hmm.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 5, 2014)

Ooh, I'm a Sparkling Kaboom.  

Him indoors is a Mighty Firecracker - LOL (almost wet meself).


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Nov 5, 2014)

Emerald Explosion


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 5, 2014)

Blazing Cannon.

(Wasn't that a Mel Brooks movie?)


----------



## Donald (Nov 5, 2014)

Hmm I'm Sumo Volcano


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2014)

Noisy Firecracker


----------



## Cat1964 (Nov 5, 2014)

Atomic Crackle....but I'm a Catherine Wheel too


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2014)

Just as much fun as the real thing !  I think they have calmed down now


----------



## spiritfree (Nov 5, 2014)

Atomic Burst is my firework name.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't wish to reply - sounds too much like something else I  don't wish to know about - J and April .....


----------



## Bloden (Nov 6, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> Blazing Cannon.
> 
> (Wasn't that a Mel Brooks movie?)



If it wasn't, it should be!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 6, 2014)

Oooh, apparently I'm married to a Gigantic Fizzer !


----------



## Aoife (Nov 6, 2014)

trophywench said:


> I don't wish to reply - sounds too much like something else I  don't wish to know about - J and April .....



At least you're not J and July!


----------



## Flower (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm an emerald fountain which sounds rather nice to me


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 6, 2014)

Aoife said:


> At least you're not J and July!


I once had a very disturbing conversation about that in a pub.  At the time I thought I was having a nice wee chat with a delightful old fella, until I was informed of the true origins of the fountain .


----------



## Aoife (Nov 6, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> I once had a very disturbing conversation about that in a pub.  At the time I thought I was having a nice wee chat with a delightful old fella, until I was informed of the true origins of the fountain .



You were indeed having a wee chat


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 6, 2014)

Aoife said:


> You were indeed having a wee chat



LOL I was


----------



## Bloden (Nov 6, 2014)

I took this in to work today and the kids loved it! Especially the lad who got Screeching Firecracker. Made his week. (he is, btw)


----------

